# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  I got Danabol of different bottles... Please help me to check this

## musclenet

I bought Danabol for 3 bottles and one bottle of oxymetholone.
I have attached the files here. Danabol DS seems legit but I can not make sure what is Danabol-LA( see the figures I attached.)
I worried a lot about the 2 bottles that are not labeled with Danabol DS but Danabol-LA.
Anyone can help me to confirm this ? And is the oxymetholone bottle legit ?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thje Danabol DS has not been manufactured for a very long time. The company (which I can't name as it is UGL, well sort of) was shut down by thai authorities. It is very unlkely that legitimate products are still in circulation now. There are a lot of fakes of this brand coming from Eastern Europe. If you bought these all from same source I would be highly distrustful of all of them.

----------


## musclenet

I bought 2 bottles of Danabol-LA in Pataya directly from one pharmacy. But 2 days later, I bought one Danabol-DS from another pharmacy in Pataya. The oxymetholone was also bought from the second pharmacy.

So you mean that these products are not reliable at all even I bought them from Pataya directly ? Or should I open the bottle and take pics to let you to see the tabs ?

I am very dissapointed to hear this.

----------


## musclenet

Sorry for wrong section. I changed my post in the correct forum.

----------


## Youngdad0507

Has anyone ever heard of brittish dragon steroids

----------


## brjrj0000

no noone on this site ever has

----------


## brjrj0000

but on the real yes everyone has but you cant mention labs

----------


## Drkodiak1

I do not know why anyone would comment on such a ridiculous statement as this (THE COMMENT MADE ABOUT BD)

----------


## kris13

has anyone ever heard of BK (Burger King)

----------

